# QLD: Against Doctor's Orders 27/11



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been going mad over the past five weeks, while recovering from a stingray on the Pin trip. Up till a week ago I couldn't even walk, let alone paddle. But progress is occuring soooo slowly. too slowly. My doc looked it again on Friday, and once again ordered me into hopital for intravenous antibiotcs, as the oral dosages are taking too long.

"How long for?" I asked.

"Two to three days," he replied. Now I can't think of anything more frustating than lying in a hospital bed for 3 days while there's nothing wrong with me (apart from an infected foot and a mild case of insanity).

"Can I up the dose until this supply is gone and see if that fixes it?"

"You really should go now. Alright, but that's it. If it doesn't work then in you go." I think doctors just don't understand the therapeutic value of regular exercise. I needed my fix.

I declined an offer from Indiedog and Yellowyak for Saturday morning, as I was still sore and somewhat down about the amount of time it's taking. To ward off total insanity, I met Bretto and a friend at Whyte Is boat ramp at 4.45 am this morning. They headed into the fast outgoing current, and I elected to go with the flow. Man it was shallow!....0.17 m low tide. This meant staying in the boat channel which heads east then southeast for a few kms, until I could cross the huge mud bank to the east. This eagle didn't want to take off...

View attachment 1


View attachment 1


Once in the bay proper the need for a bit of exercise was stronger than the need to fish, so with light NWers predicted to turn to NE, I headed ENE towards St Helena Island (St Helena Island is Queensland's most historic island. This beautiful National Park is located four kilometres from the mouth of the Brisbane River and for more than 60 years was home to hundreds of society's outcasts, for here stood colonial Queensland's foremost maximum security prison for men. The Island is rich in history and has a fascinating and colourful past.)
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p02878ai.pdf

The Marine National Park calls for a wide berth if trolling, so I was on for it, meeting a sea kayaker heading N towards Mud Island. After a coupkle of kms I left him to clear the NE and NW tip of the MNP. With the wind was building from the NNE I enjoyed the ride surfing off small waves. ZZZZZZ. A decent strike, other lines in, and a good tussle with a black tipped whaler....










View attachment 2


Cheers dears

All up for the day...about 30 km. I dare not tell my doctor.

Trevor


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

what's his name... I'll tell him!
Your friend


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sting Ray Barbs.... Yes I feel your pain. stood on one at Emu park while staying at Bells park on a crissy holiday. Marvelous how hot water can sooth the pain! And your foot tells you when the water is cooling down and needs changing again. Ouch!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't listen to doctors, they wouldn't have a clue what's good for you! (shhhh, grinner might hear)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree Con. What makes it worse is my Doc loves fishing. If he stumbles on this site he'll probably say, "Naughty patient!", and prescribe a fatal overdose.

Trevor


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

DAMN IT!

As soon as I crossed under the bridge the first time I knew I was going to regret going left instead of right. Great catch Trevor.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice catch, how was the fight on the whaler? I was out for a few hours yesterday at the back of Comslie playing with my lures. I'm new to lure fishing and can't seem to get a bite


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Trevor,

Great to see you back on the water! Must have been tough being land bound!

Hope your foot get back to normal quickly!

Iain.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Trevor, getting you lure out of his mouth would have been interesting.
The last thing you needed was to go back to the doctor and explain another injury.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

kayakone said:


> (St Helena Island is Queensland's most historic island. This beautiful National Park is located four kilometres from the mouth of the Brisbane River and for more than 60 years was home to hundreds of society's outcasts, for here stood colonial Queensland's foremost maximum security prison for men. The Island is rich in history and has a fascinating and colourful past.Trevor


What the fark!!
Are you the bloody Qld Tourism minister or something?? :lol: :lol:

Good report Trevor.

Sorry to hear that the leg is still giving you grief. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Stood on a stingray at Stradbroke Island, when I felt the searing pain I looked down only to see spurt, spurt, spurt of blood in the water as it turned out the stingray barb cut the artery in my big toe, its the most excruciating pain I can remember feeling, 3 stitches later no worries, no infection though, I feel for you man! :?


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice report Trevor, thanks!
I'll put up a few notes on the trip that indie and I did on Saturday, we launched at the same place as yours and ended up at crispy creams.

I'm curious to know what the shark tasted like and if the filleting is tricky. I've heard a few people say they make good eating - what's your take on this?

I recently bought three olive trees of a variety known as Helenas. They're direct descendants of the Olive trees planted by the settlers on St Helena.
Hawkins nursery at Chandler propagate them.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Tony/Brad

The shark is easy to fillet with a serrated knife (bread knife). The skin is cut through from the underside out, never outside in or you'll blunten the knife quickly. The main cartilagenous 'backbone' is easily removed. I gut it immediately at sea, even if rough. I don't skin them, nor treat the flesh in any way, other than occasionally a bit of soy sauce or lemon juice marinade. The firm white flesh is easily removed from the skin after cooking....either microwaving, grilling or frying.

Some claim methods to remove an 'ammonia'....

How do you get the ammonia taste/smell out shark meat?
Asker
"Just gut and bleed the fish as soon as you can. Cleaning it soon is best, but I know it can't always be done right away.
Blacktip is one of my favorite sharks to eat. I like to wrap it in bacon and marinate in worcechester sauce over night then put right on the grill. Any time Ive cooked shark like that I have yet to have the ammonia taste.
Ive also heard of a way to boil it to make it taste like crab meat. The recipe is called "Poor man's crab boil", It may just be a local recipe, I can't remember how to cook it but Ive tried it before and it is good."

Likewise I've yet to have one one tasting of ammonia. Actually just found this recipe on google:

Poor Man's Lobster (Simmered Pollock) Recipe
Serves: 4 - 6

Ingredients:

2 pounds Pollock (shark)
Melted butter
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons vinegar

How to cook Poor Man's Lobster (Simmered Pollock):

With water to cover the Pollock, add salt to water, bring to a boil, and simmer for 10 minutes drain.
Cover the Pollock again with cold water, adding vinegar to it.
Bring to boil, and simmer for another 10 minutes.
Drain.
Serve with melted butter to dip the simmered Pollock in.

Note:
The Poor Man's Lobster (Simmered Pollock) is a very affordable dish. Delicious, simple, and easy recipe. Can be ready in 25 minutes.

Hint:
Don't be afraid to substitute cod, red snapper, whiting or any firm-fleshed fish for the Pollock.

Can't understand why people chuck 'em back. They're tasty, no bones about it.
Cheers Tony

Trevor


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Some claim methods to remove an 'ammonia'....
> 
> How do you get the ammonia taste/smell out shark meat?
> Asker
> ...


For those that like eating shark.
Fish that live in saltwater have to counter the osmosis effect, if a fish was in saltwater without a guard against osmosis the fish would in effect dry up inside out as the salt in the water would suck the moisture out of the fish.
A saltwater fish counters this by straining saltwater through its gills and thus always replacing moisture lost through osmosis.
A shark on the other hand doesn't have this function, so in order for the shark to not shrivel up like a prune, the shark retains its Urea (Urine) in its flesh!
The ammonia taste is the Urea in the flesh, If you are eating shark sometime and say "this tastes like shark piss" you would be 100% correct.
Yes thats right, so next time you go to that restaurant and order shark fin soup, it is really just a Urea Tea Bag, hmmmm. :?


----------

